# My new Audi S8 D2



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

The replacement for my E39 530i of seven years, which sadly passed on recently as a result of a gearbox failure. The S8 had had car park dings repaired (receipts), but they looked as though they had used too much accelerator and not enough flash off time between lacquer coats. The finish then looked as though it had been mopped, but had later 'sunk' as the solvent eventually escaped.









2000 grit, Farecla G3, G10, Maguiars Step 2 clay polish, Dodojuice Supernatural.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats a lovely big beast of a car, great results. Whos is the nice Carlton Diplomat in the background?


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine. Its a 2.6 Diplomat Auto. Had a full restoration 5 years ago


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

That thing is Wow! Always wanted one espec the 2.6. Im mega jealous. We definately need more pics of it on here.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Also got a 2.2Cdi - 36k miles from new


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Classic monster of a motor! looking much better now buddy, always love to see what a difference a little TLC makes.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

fozzy said:


> Classic monster of a motor! looking much better now buddy, always love to see what a difference a little TLC makes.


Thank you. I'm getting a set of number plates today, so hopefully that will add the finishing touches


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Jesus, if i won the lottery id be knocking on your door!!


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Number plate fitted and final polish


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a stunning S8, beautiful colour 

More pics of the Carltons too please


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Awsome S8 buddy:thumb: - you just need a Louts Carlton to go with your collection for a full house!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Some nice metal there. They s8 is mahoosive.


----------



## jaydubveedub (Dec 13, 2009)

Great work on the S8 - lovely colour for one of those.

You have got great taste in cars by the way - hardly ever see a Carlton these days. Lovely things.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Top work !
S8 are rare and the V8 without turbocharger are gone , will be a real classic car in the nearer future moult to forget the aluminium frame .


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words. I'll do separate Carlton threads when I next give them a good spruce. In the meantime, another few hours with a clay bar and on the grill to get a truly 'wet' look, then a couple of coats of Dodojuice Supernatural. I think I'm there now.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning.
I collected one for a friend a few years ago, did 55 miles to do a 10 miles journey, drove backwards and forwards through the tunnels in Birmingham with the windows open just for the sound of the V8 - beautiful car


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

After fitting new discs and pads, I've now had the wheels refurbished and cleaned the engine bay. Off the road for a while whilst I fitted a new central locking vaccuum pump. I bought a repair kit in the end.
















If anyone has any suggestions about the rubber door gaitor and what appears to be rrlease agent, I'd be delighted to receive them!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lovely car mate. A good friend has a 4.2 a8. 
Now done well over 250000 miles and still purrs along amazingly well. 
Doesn't look as clean as yours mind you.😀😀😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn that's nice, how about some strong apc and a tooth brush followed up with a rubber dressing of sorts?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Love it, amazing how clean the interior is.

Anyone any idea the list price when new?


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Damn that's nice, how about some strong apc and a tooth brush followed up with a rubber dressing of sorts?


Brilliant - thanks, will try


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Love it, amazing how clean the interior is.
> 
> Anyone any idea the list price when new?


£67000 without options. It has the option of Alcantara, electric rear headrests, rear blind - so probably nearly £70k or £105 000 if adjusted for inflation. Audi were rumoured to have made no profit on the A8/S8. I must say, it feels like no other car I've driven.

It has done 78k miles with full service history and repair records. I'd have paid 4x more for an M5 (400BHP, 2wd) or 10x more for a Lotus Carlton (370BHP, 2 Wd). These S8 are 360BHP, 4 wd and all aluminium and no silly electronics to extend your retirement age.

The trouble is, I am now starting to feel that it is too clean to drive so I go everywhere in the Volvo 850 Tdi Auto CD


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Damn that's nice, how about some strong apc and a tooth brush followed up with a rubber dressing of sorts?


Thank you!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

This is awesome!! Whenever I see one of these it always makes me think of the film Ronin with Robert De Niro  total understated bruiser.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

They've got an A8 as shed of the week on pistonheads this week, they do stand up to time really well.
Not that yours is a shed obviously!


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

I treated the seats to some Dr Leather wipes


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Love the factory fit blinds too :thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning, better than new. :argie:


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

I spent some of today wet sanding the drivers side doors and then gave it another polish for good measure


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work buddy!

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, very nice German motor, worth all the hard work in the end.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I must say, I bristle with pride when I take it out. The smell inside just oozes quality. If you've been to see the Concorde at manchester airport, the smell is very similar. Perhaps the leather was made in the same way? It is so well made, it makes you feel proud to be human.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

After the worst of the winter, I am now left with a severe case of micro-blistering on both the rear wing and the boot lid. There is no alternative but to repaint. I am not really too sure of the cause, except that there has clearly been some poor work done in that region before. I'd guess some kind of delamination between the base coat and the primer.





Will sort when the weather gets better and update the post accordingly.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.standox.com/content/dam/.../English/Standotheks/THK_Paint_Defects_GB.pdf

Looks very like solvent pop - to little drying of the primer prior to application of the base/clear.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Further to my last post, I had opportunity to buy a boot lid for £10. It had a horrible spoiler, painted with an aerosol, but other than that it was in good shape. Stripped all badges and cleaned with strong detergent and panel wipe. Will prime with 2k epoxy, 2k primer surfacer, ppg solvent basecoat, 2 coats ppg uhs lacquer and followed by a flow coat of 2 further coats. When dry, I will use 3M Trizac 1500 / 3000 / 6000, followed by Faracelá G3/G10.

I will be using a DeVilbiss GTi Pro Lite / 1.3 / T110

Just waiting for a day where temp is 20 degrees


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Excellent thread - just read from start to finish and I can't express just how much I enjoyed looking at the beautiful pictures of your car. It's a real pleasure to see one of these lovely cars being looked after so well.

The car is a credit to you sir!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Now the weather has improved, I've made a start with some epoxy primer. I used that because it has high adhesion to bare aluminium.


[URL=http://s205.photobucket.com/user/virnuls/media/S8/BC6961FB-B4FE-4FEB-AE13-74A4754B3469.jpg.html]










[/URL]


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Cracking thread and some stunning cars!


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow! that looks stunning, such a nice colour. I've always loved the shape of these S8's. I remember going for a ride in one when they were new. I must've been about 11 years old lol


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks all - will keep you posted with progress updates. I'm really looking forward to getting it perfect.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

After curing for a week, I used a long bed sander and guide coat to ensure a perfect flat finish. I used 180g. Next step was 3 heavy coats of wet on wet primer, later cured in my oven (south facing part of the back garden)
Even today, the panel reached nearly 60 degrees for way more than an hour.
Next thing will be to paint the underside with primer
I went for grey so chips wouldn't be noticeable


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Today's work


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

The rear of the boot lid was given a flow coat (lacquer on flatted lacquer) and then attention given to the top.
First, 240 grit on a long bed sander to take off the 'peaks' of the heavy primer coat. Then 320 grid, then 500 grit with a DA, followed by 800 grit. Final spirit wipe, then tack rag, 3 coats base coat, 2 of PPG UHS lacquer.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Very very impressive, well done mate. Must have a talent for painting.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Next job is the flowcoat.
Flatted with 800 grit then two coats of lacquer. Then I will wait several days for it to harden in the sun before 1500/3000/6000/G3/G10


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

ibiza55 said:


> Very very impressive, well done mate. Must have a talent for painting.


Thank you kind sir. I used to work in a garage as a teenager. They used to do all their bodywork on a Saturday as they didn't have a booth. By Monday it was ready to de-mask and refit.

I have done bits and bobs over the last 20+ years, but the biggest improvement has come from watching Youtube videos (the Gunman, Tony's refinishing) and the huge improvement/ease of getting a good finish at home. I estimate that the cost savings on painting one boot lid would be enough to buy all of the equipment you need.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

and finally

after a wet sand with 3M trizac discs and G3


----------



## Marcus_RS6 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks 👍🏼


----------



## lowlife89 (Jan 3, 2016)

Any news on the big guy?


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Any updates?


----------

